# Surge Protection



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Do people use surge protectors for their electrical system? I have seen some that only protect against a surge to some that have polarity, under/over, open ground etc... Any opinions out there?

Thanks

Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't use one, but now that you mention it, it probably isn't a bad idea. I have one for the computer stuff at home, the camper cost a whole lot more than the computer.

How about it electricians, is it a good idea, or does the converter have one built in?

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The main value of surge protectors is to electronic devices. In the trailer that would include the radio/CD, microwave, TV (if you have one), maybe the furnace or water heater controllers. Anything else (lights) might dim a little, otherwise I wouldn't expect any damage.

Anything 12V - getting power through the inverter - should be protected. The inverter will absorb any surge in voltage, as it is downconverting the voltage anyway. Same is generally true of laptops, the power block will absorb all but the most extreme voltage spikes.

Surge protector...it couldn't hurt, but I don't see a reason to run out and buy one.

Happy Trails,
Doug

DISCLAIMER: I am not an electrician!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

My biggest concern is the A/C unit and laptop. It seams that A/C does not like fluctuations in power, but I don't know how critical it is. I am not an electrician and I did not even sleep in a Holiday Inn Express last night.

Jared


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Not Yet - I would strongly recommend getting a good surge protector for your laptop, especially if you are running it via your camper on generator power. It also depends on the generator. Some of the higher end generators like the Honda EU2000i, have a very good power output, meaning it does not flucaute much. However some of the cheaper generators like the coleman 1450, does not control the output voltage as well. For example as the engine speeds up, so does the voltage!! (I would NOT use my laptop with this kind of generator, just not worth it)

In the end why risk a $1500 - 2000 laptop at the expense of a $15 - 30 surge protector









As far as the A/C I don't have a clue. I would think that it would be a little more forgiving than your laptop, but don't know this for a fact.

Every company and military organization I have ever worked for runs all computers through a surge protector..someone thinks it's a good idea









Just my 2 cents, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

A surge suppressor or protector is the basic form of protection that can be used to protect electonics like your computer or TV from sudden power spikes and surges. It prevents damage to electronic equipment from voltage "spikes" called transients.

A typical surge suppressor is a small box or strip with several utility outlets, a plug for modem, phone or other components like cable or DSL modems, a power switch and a 3-wire cord for plugging into a grounded wall outlet and I would pay about 20 - 30 dollars for a good one...

Power spikes are more common over a phone line and are caused mainly from lightening storms... Dont waste your money with buying spike protection ... in all of my years as a Signal Officer i have only seen two computers and one Air Conditioner taken out by Spikes.. . but we loose at least a computer every month to surges....

Some surge protectors are no more than a $10 power strip and would not protect the computer. A quality surge protector may cost from $25 - $50

A good guide to whether or not a surge protector is worth considering is if it has a warranty as well as a connected equipment warranty. If it does not, then move on to the next brand. Buy the name brand ones --

some of the no name ones that I have seen are totally worthless...

Now if you really want to do it right then I would get a surge protector with a built in UPS -- that way if you loose power then you have a battery backup for a fw minutes to sut down your computer correctly ....

now the good news -- TVs these days can do voltage surges of 88 - 127 volts with little damage .. but they can only do that a couple of times... as for laptops... your power plug transformer (that thingy you plug into the wall and then into the laptop) can normally handle 80 - 242 volts -- so no problem there...

but Lord help you if you have a surge on a home / office CPU (desktop) ... I have seen them fry at 117 volts ... thats when a surge suppressor is vital ...

So I personally say that it is vital for your equipment to have one attached -- but most of the equipment that you are concerned about in the trailer is built for variances...


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> My biggest concern is the A/C unit and laptop. It seams that A/C does not like fluctuations in power, but I don't know how critical it is. I am not an electrician and I did not even sleep in a Holiday Inn Express last night.
> 
> Jared
> [snapback]22391[/snapback]​


surge protector will not help the A/C. . . well, I really mean that a surge protector large enough to help the A/C is going to be too large (heavy) to put into your trailer. Most (if not all) laptops are running on DC with an AC to DC charger, so surge protection is not needed there either.

I stay at Holiday Inn's often. . .but not last night


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you mean one of these to protect the whole electrical system?surge protector

Mike


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I had the same gadget in mind as I made my way through this thread. $230 for a 30amp surge protector sounds steep to me though. Always wondered about it's worth. Anyone own one of these? If so, how do you like it?

Thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Do you mean one of these to protect the whole electrical system?surge protector
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]22432[/snapback]​


I've got one of these http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=18336. Glad I have it. I got caught in a major storm with lightning strikes Memorial Day weekend last year. Just takes one hit to fry your trailer. There have been postings before on other rv sites I have seen where this happened to a few unfortunate people. It may be overkill, but when I bought my camper last year, I went on a shopping spree at Camping World.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

indycohiba said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean one of these to protect the whole electrical system?surge protector
> ...


I loked at those but was actually talking about something like this $80 version.

http://tinyurl.com/4gkr2

This company makes the total system devices also for $200+ Is one not enough or the other overkill?

Jared


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmmm... kind of hard to tell the real difference but I suspect there is a 'get what you pay for' thing going on here. The $80 version will afford a certain level of protection and the $200+ class would afford more. How much is enough? Well, if your TT is struck by lightning it isn't likely to help at all. That seems unlikely however (one hopes) unless you park your camper out on a spit in a major thunderstorm (I don't advise it). What is next in severity? The electrical system you are plugged into getting hit with lightening. That's a lot more likely. A surge like that is going to pack a wallup and I can't say if either system would be enough. I suspect that the total insulation of the surge protector can be overcome if the surge is high enough. Now, what is most likely in a storm is that a line circuit breaker popping if there is a surge on the grid will cut off the electrical supply. This happens a lot and is usually the reason for blackouts. There are surges from this kind of event both when it goes off and when it goes on. The smaller system could probably handle those.

Enough fog? Well, I'm going to go the less expensive way and in the event that I guess wrong and get fried electrical, I'll spend the difference on getting it repaired.

I'm glad the thread came up because frankly, other than polarity checks before I hook up, I haven't been using protection. shy


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I researched "whole unit" surge protectors a couple months ago and finally found one I liked. It cost $90 for the 30 amp model and was made by a company named Progressive. I wrote down the url somewhere, but I'll be darned if I can find it now and no amount of googling has turned it up either. The company is in NC.

I think I would opt for the $90 one over a $260 one for two reasons. First, it will alert you to a mis-wired camp ground before plugging in and that in and of itself offers some protection. Second, I worry about having that much money just blowing in the wind unsecured.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm sure Camping world sells a surge protector security system for another $200 bucks!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

vdub said:


> I researched "whole unit" surge protectors a couple months ago and finally found one I liked.Â It cost $90 for the 30 amp model and was made by a company named Progressive.Â I wrote down the url somewhere, but I'll be darned if I can find it now and no amount of googling has turned it up either.Â The company is in NC.
> 
> I think I would opt for the $90 one over a $260 one for two reasons.Â First, it will alert you to a mis-wired camp ground before plugging in and that in and of itself offers some protection.Â Second, I worry about having that much money just blowing in the wind unsecured.
> [snapback]22473[/snapback]​


The progressive industries is the one I linked to in post 11 above. That is the same one I am looking at. I think I will go with it. $87 seems like cheap enough insurance for the electrical system. Thank to everyone that participated. If there are several people that want to get one maybe we can get a group buy going. If you are interested let me know and I will organize. 
Here is the link:
http://www.progressiveindustries.net/

To secure I think putting a padlock around the neck then running a cable aroud the post. Should work.
Jared


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Before I would go out and throw money away on a total trailer 30 amp surge protector that may or may not work anyway - I would find out the statistics of how many trailers a year are actually damaged by these surges.

If a electrical storm is approaching then simply turn off the electrical devices you don't need - to include the airconditioner.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I am an electrician and I haven't slept in a Holiday Inn since I got the Outback!

Surge protection is always a good idea. I was thinking I haven't seen one that will protect the entire RV until some of you posted what I was looking for. I don't think I would spend $260 on one though. The $87 one looks good. The only problem I have is leaving the cord and plug connection exposed to the weather. The whole thing won't fit under the rain cover at most campground pedestals. I suppose if there was an inexpensive one that could be wired into the trailer end of the shore cord, inside the trailer, I would do it.

The microwave definitely would benefit.
The air conditioner, most likely.
Your TV, computer, DVD player, etc., definitely.
The furnace is DC, so it doesn't matter, but the air conditioner controls that, too?
All the lighting is DC, also.

Steve


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap! That's it. Wonder why I couldn't find it again. Oh yeah, didn't read all the posts.


----------



## driveby (Feb 1, 2005)

My 2 cents. I am employed by a large computer company and talk with many data center (server room) administrators. Here is what I've heard. The most common problem for component failure bar none is surge from power. I have been involved with scenarios where customers swear up and down the server is faulty (motherboard etc.) Out of 100 servers, 1 fails kind of thing. The result? the failed motherboard reports a surge then dies. My point is for $87 the microwave, TV etc should be protected. You may never know how bad the power is, and one day that mic just might not work. Given we will be plugging into someone else's wiring and your neighbour might have electricial faults of his own. I vote for the cheap insurance of the whole surge. Then again I have a small UPS on my fish tank (big one mind you) to protect the pumps and one each on TV and VCR (no more reprogramming everthing when the power failes) Cheap insurance IMHO. Then again I have engineer mentality - overkill is good.

btw, the previous posts about quality brands is very true - make sure the company will warrantee your equipment if theirs fails - acid test IMHO.

Good surge protector brands:

www.apc.com (market leader)
www.powerware.com (Liebert the guys who run the really huge stuff)

both of those are not trailer specific but item (ie tv/dvd etc.)

btw, here is a link for an in unit one - still $$ but at least secure from other "eyes"

In unit surge protector


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The best surge arrestor is the 12volt battery in the trailer.
Run the laptop on 12 volts. If you don't have a 12v to laptop cord use a small $30 100watt 12vdc to 110ac inverter.

Surges are common the A/C & micrwave can handle them.

A "whole house" spike arrester is great and cheap under $75. It's a 3 wire unit that wires across the black, white and ground. It clamps voltage above 150volts and sends it to ground. Most spikes just trip my main 30amp breaker.

A word of caution though these devices a made to sacrifice themselves to protect yur elec. system if it gets a lightning strike or a few 1000 volts. It will smoke itself. If it must be mounted inside it should be mounted in a metal box.









kevin


----------

